# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Τύπου-Εμφάνισης >  Γκλόστερς

## goshalim

ΜΕρικα απο τα φετινα μου γκλοστερς

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι !

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ όμορφα !!

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ομορφα πουλακια να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πανέμορφα!!

----------


## geo_ilion

να τα χαιρεσαι ειναι πολυ ομορφα Γιωργο

----------


## Giannis_thess

Να τα χαίρεσαι !

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## kokisbox

πολύ ωράια

----------


## kokisbox

πολύ ωράια να το χαιρεσαι

----------


## δημητρα

τρομερο πουλι, πραγματικο εργαλειο για την εκτροφη σου.

----------

